

My bootstrapped night of fun: You're Live - keyle
http://yourelive.net/

======
woodall
Are you saving these? If so it would be a fun project to run some stego
software on them for shits and giggles.

~~~
keyle
No it's not saving... and honestly it's not even grabbing half of what's being
posted live on twitter.

Depending on the time of the day it turns mostly asian, american, etc. It's
really entertaining to watch.

I don't really see a point in saving them?

------
rcfox
People really like that Sam's Club picture...

------
keyle
Warning: terribly addicting.

